# Cerakote



## deerchaser (Mar 7, 2011)

Anyone know where to get few guns cerakoted on the east side of houston?


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

Theres hard coat weapons in Baytown. Look them up on Facebook. It's a little out of your way, but I just used coastal precision in Kemah. Happy with their work.


----------



## Ryanchris (Sep 10, 2016)

Anonymous armory in the woodlands does the best work around hands down.


----------



## easoutdoors (Jun 4, 2004)

*cerakote*

Try Payne Brothers Firearms (www.paynefirearms.com)
713-589-4869
Located on I-10 by Dairy Ashford
These guys are awesome!


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

Bumping this to add a photo of a fresh Coastal Precision cerakote job...I'll be back for more asap!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rip-in-Lips-24 (Jan 19, 2017)

i know dropshot arms and coating designs do cerakote, But i think they are only doing RTIC cups at the moment.


----------

